# Lionel postwar 685 locomotive and 6026W tender...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

My new locomotive arrived today and the paint is in great shape... There is some rust on the lead and trailing trucks, but it is not too bad... The tender shell and whistle look to be in good shape, but the frame has some bad rust spots... When will I get something off eBay that does not need any work? LOL... Time for a repaint I guess 

I will get up pictures later this weekend; I am too busy with college at the moment...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> My new locomotive arrived today and the paint is in great shape... There is some rust on the lead and trailing trucks, but it is not too bad... The tender shell and whistle look to be in good shape, but the frame has some bad rust spots... When will I get something off eBay that does not need any work? LOL... Time for a repaint I guess
> 
> I will get up pictures later this weekend; I am too busy with college at the moment...


I thought the last one was your last for a while?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I thought the last one was your last for a while?


This is the last one that was my last one for a while :laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man, you said you wanted pictures of the internals and here they are:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks clean, but that is different with the funny atttachments.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Looks clean, but that is different with the funny atttachments.


It is very clean.:thumbsup:

Looks like it doesn't have much run time on it

What do you mean with the funny attachments?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I assume he means the two truck mounting plates... I do not like them either because it is harder to clean the internals 

Anyways, the locomotive should be ready by Sunday... The tender will be down-for-the-count for a while though...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I assume he means the two truck mounting plates... I do not like them either because it is harder to clean the internals
> 
> Anyways, the locomotive should be ready by Sunday... The tender will be down-for-the-count for a while though...


I have read something about the headlight in that. 
I forgot what it was I will try and find the article.

I think it's wire might be involved with the smoker unit? Or something else?
If it breaks the other won't work either?

I will try and find the article.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not know... The smoke unit and the light have their own wires coming off the e-unit... I do know that the bulb is burnt out though, LOL... It smokes good though... I am thinking about adding in an on/off switch for the smoke unit...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is a little teaser picture... Yes, I know it is missing a couple of things, LOL... I think I am going to get the other boiler front that has the feedwater heater tank on it because IMO it looks much better with this boiler...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Newbie question here ...

On x-6-x Lionel locos, is that typical that the middle pair of drive wheels had no flange? And am I correct in assuming that the Lionel engine is actually only driving the front and rear pairs, and that the middle pair is going along for the ride?

Just curious and learning ...

TJ


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually all 3 "Drive" but since the 3 wheels are fixed to the frame, the center flange would bind in some of the tighter 0-27 curves & switches. The front and rear trucks normally have a shorter wheelbase and can float independent of the frame.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

RichT said, "Actually all 3 'Drive' but since the 3 wheels are fixed to the frame ..."


Thanks for the explanation ... makes perfect sense about the tight 027 turn radius.

So much to learn ... so much to learn ...

TJ


----------

